# pls give your input



## timhigh1 (Jan 17, 2009)

hi, im a new pitbull owner i have seen alot of talk about defferent blood lines my little guy is razors edge,remyline,gotti and gaff i was wondering what you all thought of that are those good bloodlines?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like you have yourself a wonderful little Am Bully.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah those sound like good bully lines... but not American Pitbull Terrier...

post pics!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great bloodlines, my boy is 1/2 RE and 1/2 Gotti


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

does he/she have papers?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll be honest and tell you I don't know squat about bloodlines but what I have read those are lines for a bully. To me it doesn't matter what lines my dogs are from. All that matters is that my dog is mine and happy.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

get some pics up show us


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Moved here from support and feedback..


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Moved here from support and feedback..


:rofl: ....in case you guys were wondering.


----------

